# MEM down....



## 10K Pete (Nov 18, 2016)

After a few hiccups over the last few days it seems that the ModelEngineMaker site is broken. Anyone else??

Pete


----------



## GailInNM (Nov 18, 2016)

MEM is up and down on sort of an hour by hour basis. Quoting from Arnold, one of MEM's technical admins, from earlier today.

"Apologies for any inconvenience - the recent outages was due to 
issues  our hosting provider is experiencing on the back-end PHP software our  forum uses: dailystatus.co.uk

Unfortunately  there isn't much we can do about it right now, except ride it out.  The  admins are discussing some long-term alternatives."

Gail in NM


----------



## Nicolas (Nov 19, 2016)

It has been down for the past 20 hours for me.

Two days ago I got the "too many processes" a few times.

Then is worked for an hour or two.

And now it just says "error, site not found"


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 19, 2016)

Nicolas said:


> It has been down for the past 20 hours for me.
> 
> Two days ago I got the "too many processes" a few times.
> 
> Then is worked for an hour or two.


 
Had the same problem yesterday, works OK today.

Cheers


----------



## joco-nz (Nov 20, 2016)

Its still down for me.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 23, 2016)

Has anyone had any luck getting on the MEM site? I have been getting too many processes for the last few days.


----------



## GailInNM (Nov 23, 2016)

It has been no problem for me for the last day.  I have checked in 8 or 10 times as there is a thread I am following. Just checked now and it is OK.
Gail in NM


----------



## Gordon (Nov 23, 2016)

OK I don't know what is wrong on my end. Rebooted my computer, cleared history and cookies but still get too many processes. I will try again when I get some more time.


----------



## Nicolas (Nov 23, 2016)

Gordon said:


> OK I don't know what is wrong on my end. Rebooted my computer, cleared history and cookies but still get too many processes. I will try again when I get some more time.



I've been getting too many processes for 2 days now so it's not just you.


----------



## 10K Pete (Nov 23, 2016)

It was down Sunday-Monday but has been back to good since. Weird.

Pete


----------



## joco-nz (Nov 24, 2016)

MEM is all over the place at the moment.  I have had some success then a few hours later it will be offline with the "too many processes" error then available again then not.


----------

